# Next years models started early...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is what should be finished shortly after the first of the year, one is a very old Special Hobby kit of the three seat Me 262 nightfighter, the other is the Revell kit of the Zerstorer version of the Me 262. The Revell kit is terrific and so far it looks like everything will fit together very nicely. The Special Hobby kit is a limited run kit and will require a lot of work to finish properly because of the overly thick parts that need sanding down, not really a complaint its just the nature of many of the limited run kits and usually they end up looking quite nice.










Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looking foreward to seeing it done


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah! I've built 'em both:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/me1099white.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me262hg3nf.html

(That's the non-zerstorer version of the 1099).


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Ive got the 1099 zerstroyer at home and it is sweet kit...no fit problems.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

John,
Fine looking models, I will be painting my nightfighter in a similar pattern but with different colors.
The Revell kit will get a special 'Zerstorer' camo scheme that I am looking forward to painting. The good thing about Luft'46 stuff is you are free to paint them as you wish and nobody can say you got it wrong.:tongue:

Work on the 262s will be very slow for the next week since I am in the last stages of finishing some models of Japanese planes.



Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Look forward to seeing them come together under your skilled Hands.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Mark,
Work on these models has been slowed a bit due to some powerful storms that moved through here a few days ago and knocked out the power a couple times.

Here are two pics of the cockpit parts before assembly, they have been since glued to the fuselage halves.

















Agentsmith


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

If you do as good a finish as your last one cant wait to see finished pics


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Grahamjohn,
The airframe of the three seat nightfighter is built and will soon get a light coat of paint on all the seam lines to check for any faults.
The Revell kit will be fully assembled by the end of the day and will also get some paint on it soon after I wash all the dust off of it.
No pics of these models right now, maybe in a few days there will be something worth taking new pics of.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

More work done on these builds...almost all of the camo paint is on them.


















...and another model that is also underway and its a figure kit, its the Revell 1/8th scale Dracula.

























Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

YIPES! Stripes!!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Its been a while since anything was done with these kits, here they are after some decals have been put on them.
















The 1/48 scale fuselage seen in these pics is the Pro-Modeler Me 410B, a really nice kit except for the poor fitting canopy as I found out earlier today.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, when that 410 came out I thought it was the best-detailed airplane kit I'd ever seen! It even has _rib tape_ on the control surfaces! Here's mine:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me410.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice looking Me 410 John!

My kit does not have very good left and right side canopy pieces, the left side turned out to be too short while the right side had the correct length but is slightly bowed at the very top which leaves a small gap in the area where the antenna is to be placed. I did some reading about others experiences with these Me 410 kits and some had problems with the canopy fit and others did not or they neglected to mention it.
The rest of the kit is very good and I REALLY like the surface detail and it will be a pleasure to add weathering details to this model. I have been re-reading my Classic Publications book on the Me 210/410 and after looking at many of the photographs in that book these aircraft could get really dirty and weathered so the molded in detail of this Pro-Modeler will be put to good use!

There was a post over at Aeroscale two weeks ago where someone had both the Pro-Modeler and new Meng Me 410 kits and the fuselage halves of both kits were placed over scale plans to see how accurate they were...the Meng kit was slightly better around the cockpit and nose while the Pro-Modeler was by far more accurate in fuselage shape and length aft of the cockpit, the Meng kit was WAY too short and off in the shape of the fin and rudder. My plans to purchase a Meng Me 410 in the future are now cancelled, I will stick with the old Revell/Monogram Pro-Modeler 410 kits in my stash.

BTW, Aeroscale pulled that thread about the comparison of the Meng and Pro-Modeler Me 410 kits...was Meng putting some pressure on Aeroscale? Makes me wonder...


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Its been quite a while since anything was done on these Me 262 kits, now that the German staff car and Me 410 are built and on the shelf I have no more excuses to not finish these.
Here is what they look like right now, more painting has been done on them as well as adding the landing gear legs and the small bits. These 262's should be finished in a couple more days...but no telling when the weather might clear up enough for me to get outside and take pictures of them!


















Agentsmith


----------

